# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  My True Calling

## Suzanimal

I've been thinking about getting a jerb for awhile and, at first, Mr A thought it was a good idea but I guess he got to thinking about what it would mean for him if I went back to work and told me he thought I should work from home. He thought I should do insurance or something. WTF? I don't know anything about that stuff. Well, I was cleaning out my closet and it dawned on me that I should resell my clothes. It may not be the most interesting thing to y'all but it's something I understand and enjoy - not like insurance. I officially started today. I'm excited. My listings are getting a lot of attention.

I'm going to use this thread to document whether this is really lucrative or just a goofy hobby. I'm starting with things I've grown tired of or just don't fit me anymore and a few thrifted things I know resell for a lot (True Religion & Miss Me jeans) but I'm not investing much money. The few supplies I've bought to get me started I purchased using Staples ink rewards and the thrifted items I purchased probably total less than 20.00.

Edit:
I've only listed a few items and I already have over 600 followers and a bunch of likes!!! I watched a video that said you should list a few everyday as opposed to listing all at once. It has to do with Poshmark's algorithm and keeping your listings at the top of the search results. My goal is to make my first sale by Monday. We'll see.

Edit -Edit:
I woke up this morning to 800 followers and a bunch of likes and shares on a blouse I listed. I knew that would get a lot of attention. It's not really my style but I bought it at a thrift store a few years ago because I thought a friend of mine would like it. She did but it didn't fit her. It's designer, not fast fashion. 

I've been watching videos about what sells and I kept hearing about Anthropologie being hot and what high quality it is. Well, I browsed an Anthro store and it's garbage. It's barely a step up from Walmart and it's frickin expensive. I think it's sad that young women (and men) can't identify quality anymore.

----------


## Origanalist

Has @shifference read this?

----------


## angelatc

Welcome to my world.

I hate selling clothes though.  But if you love fashion, you'll do great.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Has @shifference read this?


I'm not sure I carry his size. 

Been listing all day and I now have over 900 followers and bunch of likes but no sales yet. I did have one bitch try to advertise her closet on one of my popular listings  *delete & block*  and some guy ask me to model. I told him to send me an offer first. I might try to sell my old yard shoes again and tag this creeper.


Maybe I should just go into business with @presence selling gross shoes. Maybe selling my used clothes and shoes to pervs is my true calling

----------


## William Tell

Apparently you can make a killing on John Deere and other old farm related caps.


> *Snap-Back Farm Hats 
> From The 70s And 80s 
> Are Worth Big Money!* 
> 
> (click the picture to see a larger view)
> 
> 
> 
> The screen shot above shows a common John Deere hat from the 1980s that recently sold on Ebay for a whopping $880. 
> ...


https://thedeliberateagrarian2.blogs...s-and-80s.html

----------


## Suzanimal

> Welcome to my world.
> 
> I hate selling clothes though.  But if you love fashion, you'll do great.


Why do you hate selling clothes? 


I'm also thinking about starting a Youtube channel. I've been watching videos to learn and most of these people are really boring.

----------


## donnay

Best of luck to you, Suz.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Maybe selling my used clothes and shoes to pervs is my true calling


Used socks, panties, hose and such...you'd make a fortune.

Blue pill pervs will fall all over themselves for that.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## angelatc

> Why do you hate selling clothes? 
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking about starting a Youtube channel. I've been watching videos to learn and most of these people are really boring.


I am not a fashion person at all, so I can't relate to my buyers.  And while I'm not familiar with Posh, eBay clothing buyers are terribly finicky.   I don't have the time or patience to deal with returns.  

On a side note,  I seem to recall someone saying that they gained a boatload of Posh followers when they followed Ashton Kutcher's closet, so you might try that.

----------


## Suzanimal

> 


Smitty Werben Jagermanjensen (Not sure if I spelled that right)

But he was Number 1!!!

My kids loved that episode.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Why do you hate selling clothes?


Woemen, clothes, sell...what more needs to be said?

"This doesn't fit, this is the wrong color, it doesn't match my shoes, hair, fingernail polish...and on and on and on..."

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Smitty Werben Jagermanjensen (Not sure if I spelled that right)
> 
> But he was Number 1!!!
> 
> My kids loved that episode.


That hat makes you look like a girl!

Am I a pretty girl?

Ummm, yeah...you're adorable...

LOL - I still chuckle at early seasons SpongeBob

----------


## angelatc

> Woemen, clothes, sell...what more needs to be said?
> 
> "This doesn't fit, this is the wrong color, it doesn't match my shoes, hair, fingernail polish...and on and on and on..."


Yeah. This.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Suzanimal

> Woemen, clothes, sell...what more needs to be said?
> 
> "This doesn't fit, this is the wrong color, it doesn't match my shoes, hair, fingernail polish...and on and on and on..."


No returns for fit on Poshmark. No returns unless the seller misrepresented the item.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Used socks, panties, hose and such...you'd make a fortune.
> 
> Blue pill pervs will fall all over themselves for that.


I have a lot of that stuff. I might have to reassess my business plan.




> That hat makes you look like a girl!
> 
> Am I a pretty girl?
> 
> Ummm, yeah...you're adorable...
> 
> LOL - I still chuckle at early seasons SpongeBob


Me, too. I loved that show. Mr A and my number one son were Mr Crabs, my number two son was Spongebob and I was Patrick. 

_Is mayonnaise an instrument?_

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Me, too. I loved that show. Mr A and my number one son were Mr Crabs, my number two son was Spongebob and I was Patrick. 
> 
> _Is mayonnaise an instrument?_


_Band Geeks!_ LOLOLOLOL

"Uhhh...whoever is the owner of the white sedan...you left your lights on...(walking trombone sounds)"

I dunno who I am...Krabs more than likely...but I do know this...Mrs AF is Squidward.

"Hey Patrick...what's this word?"

"Uhhh...uhhh...Krabbbbbs...uhh...Isn't that the red, sweaty guy you work for?"

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I have a lot of that stuff. I might have to reassess my business plan.


Well, just make sure you are fully, ah...um...well, you *know*...before you bag 'em up and ship them.

Sweat doesn't have the same pheromones.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Mrs AF is Squidward


My face when I corner Mrs. AF on something...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

@Suzanimal  YAAAAAY, SUZ!!   I tried the drop shipping thing for a while. It's too boring for me. I like stuff that's creative as a rule. My teaching day gig is working out quite well.   OMG KIDS ARE SO CUTE! <3

----------


## Suzanimal

I just made my first sale. 




My goals for this weekend

Get 10 items listed
Sell first item by Monday

----------


## heavenlyboy34

@Suzanimal have you picked a niche or are you just "garage sale Suz"?  When I dabbled in ebay, veterans always suggested I pick a niche.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I just made my first sale. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goals for this weekend
> 
> Get 10 items listed
> Sell first item by Monday





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Suzanimal again.


 YAY!!!  You're going to be rich!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

@Suzanimal- this is a super handy tool Angie gave me a long time back to reckon fees when yer reckoning pricing and whatnot. http://www.newlifeauctions.com/calc.html

----------


## heavenlyboy34

This thing will tell you what's popular at any given time in any category: http://www.watchcount.com/

----------


## Suzanimal

> @Suzanimal have you picked a niche or are you just "garage sale Suz"?  When I dabbled in ebay, veterans always suggested I pick a niche.


My niche consists of my castoffs and a few things I find thrifting that I KNOW I can turn a tidy profit on and that will sell fast. I also have a few friends cleaning out their closets that are bringing me stuff to sell. They offered because through the years I've picked up nice things for them and I told them I was Poshing, they wanted to pay it forward. I may also dabble in weirdosexual wear. 




> YAY!!!  You're going to be rich!


Thanks, HB!






> @Suzanimal- this is a super handy tool Angie gave me a long time back to reckon fees when yer reckoning pricing and whatnot. http://www.newlifeauctions.com/calc.html





> This thing will tell you what's popular at any given time in any category: http://www.watchcount.com/


I'll definitely check those out. I've been pulling comps on Posh and the pricing is all over the place.

----------


## PursuePeace

> *I'm also thinking about starting a Youtube channel.* I've been watching videos to learn and most of these people are really boring.



I vote for the youtube channel. Seriously, you're kind of...uh... weird. 
Weird does well on youtube.  


Good luck!

----------


## Suzanimal

> I vote for the youtube channel. Seriously, you're kind of...uh... weird. 
> Weird does well on youtube.  
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, I think.  I think I'm normal and everyone else is weird. You ought to see the looks Mr A gives me when I tell him I think someone's weird. 

The main reason I was thinking about a youtube channel is because most of the Poshmark tubers suck. Empty Hanger (from Atlanta! Yay!) and Bexa Boss Lady act like they have some sense but most of the others look terrible. Seriously, most of them are covered in tats, have purple hair and facial piercings, and film in their nasty ass house (one actually showed her dog laying on the clothing she was photographing!!!) looking like a homeless person. One of the grosser ones is also trying to sell styling services. Uh, no thanks. 

I'm not trying to sound like an $#@! but, in business (especially fashion), looks matter. I'm not saying you have be attractive but you shouldn't look like a purple haired biker hobo who just rolled out bed.

----------


## Jamesiv1

I think you're made a good choice Suz. I've seen your fashion sense come out over the years. When it comes to business online, having a passion for it counts. As well as having a gift for it.

And when it comes to YouTube, being a little quirky can be a good thing. You're already a little quirky  so you're ahead on that one. Just be yourself and enjoy what you're doing and your potential customers will feel comfortable buying from you.  People buy from people they like.

Good luck!

----------


## Suzanimal

On Poshmark they suggest you package your items with some care and write a Thank You. Here's how I packaged my sale vvv. I used a leftover tablecloth from my 4th party (1$ tree), some twine off a big ass roll I have on hand, and a leftover Christmas card (When I buy cards, which is rare, I buy blanks so I can use them for other things) with a Thank You sticker I got for free. Mr A orders St Pats party favors from Oriental Trading and they sent him a gift card and then I got a coupon so I used those together and bought a $#@! ton of Thank You stickers. Trying to keep my overhead low.

Looks pretty good.



I also set my goals for the week. Here's a pic from my binder. I thrifted the binder years ago and I love that thing. I have to write everything down or I don't stay focused and nothing gets done.

----------


## Anti Federalist

LoL...Get "thingy" for phone.

Looks very nice though...I'm sure the buyer will be pleased.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LoL...Get "thingy" for phone.
> 
> Looks very nice though...I'm sure the buyer will be pleased.


Oh, that's a thingy that you can plug into an iphone and take the photos off and transfer them to my computer.

----------


## Suzanimal

I woke up this morning to another sale. Yay! The girl didn't even try to bargain with me. She straight up paid my asking price.  My asking price was very reasonable but I would've gone down a few bucks. Nine sales to go!!! I'm not counting the first sale because that happened last weekend. I count the new week starting Monday.

I've made a little headway on my list for the week. Last night I managed to source two plus sized items - a beautiful red wool coat with a fur trimmed hood (reminded me of little red riding hood) and a nice bodysuit blouse (I love those things - your shirt stays neatly tucked). It's hard to find nice plus sized clothes second hand. I paid 2.25 for each item. They both look brand new. The coat is really cool because the hood is removable and you really get two totally different looks from the same coat. I would keep it if it fit me.

I also found a fancy top. It wasn't plus sized but it was new with tags and retailed for 128.00. I thought it was worth a 2.25 gamble. My son was with me and tried to help but he has really bad taste in womens clothes. He was picking up hooker clothes. o_O He did find himself a new pair of Converse and a funky tie with a toaster on it. I still want to find 8 more Plus Sized items. I think I'll get it done Saturday. I'm riding intown with Mr A because he's cutting out early and taking me to an Atlanta United soccer game. I'll be near a few really good thrift stores and plan on doing some sourcing whilst he's getting his work done.

I called our accountant and he said he would take me to lunch next week and discuss My True Calling. I suggested Pappadeaux but I couldn't get him to commit to it. I told him I was flexible on the restaurant but he'd have to woo me if he wants the business for My True Calling. He laughed and told me not to worry he'd take me somewhere with a bar. He doesn't drink and he's cheap and uptight. I like to watch him try not to laugh at my nonsense. 

I haven't put anything in my spreadsheet. That's gonna be a fiasco. I should probably get that done before my nerdy accountant lunch date. 

I've been sharing my closet regularly and have lots of reshares and likes. Sharing is caring. I also have a ton of followers. 

I overestimated my photography skills. I'm no where near having everything photographed. I'm going to have to lower my standards if I want to even come close to that goal. 

Since I don't have everything photographed, I don't have everything put away. BUT I have put away everything I've photographed. I've been doing that as I go so I wouldn't grab the same thing twice. I plan on getting a lot of that done today and Sunday. 

I haven't ordered the thingy for my phone. I need to talk to Mr A about the Staples Rewards Business program first. We got an e-mail saying if we joined it would only cost 49.00 for the first year and they would send us a 50.00 Staples Gift card. According to the program, you get 5 items at discounted Business pricing. Mr A is replacing a bunch of projectors in the bar and I was thinking I would choose the projectors as one of the items for discount pricing AND chose my phone thingy as another. We may save enough to make the membership worth it because he's planning on ordering 7 projectors at 299.99 each. I have to call Staples to see if we can choose anything for discount pricing or if we can only chose from a specific list or category and then I can present it to Mr A. He gets annoyed when I present him with a scheme and don't have all the information.

----------


## angelatc

Start keeping a mileage log.  I still do written, but you should ask you accountant it the IRS will accept it via an app.

You need to record the date, starting mileage, your destination, and the purpose.  Also, if you buy at yard sales...the IRS will allow you to deduct cash purchases without a receipt (think yard sale) if you keep a detailed log.  Write down the address, the date, a list of what you purchased, and the price you paid for each.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Start keeping a mileage log.  I still do written, but you should ask you accountant it the IRS will accept it via an app.
> 
> You need to record the date,* starting mileage, your destination*, and the purpose.  Also, if you buy at yard sales...the IRS will allow you to deduct cash purchases without a receipt (think yard sale) if you keep a detailed log.  Write down the address, the date, a list of what you purchased, and the price you paid for each.


Technically, I didn't start from my house. I made a few out of the way stops before that have nothing to do with My True Calling. How would I figure that up? For example, I took my son to the eye doctor to pick up his new glasses and then we passed the thrift store to grab a bite and then we went to the thrift store on the way home. I'm fairly certain the errands added about 10 miles to the drive.

----------


## angelatc

> Technically, I didn't start from my house. I made a few out of the way stops before that have nothing to do with My True Calling. How would I figure that up? For example, I took my son to the eye doctor to pick up his new glasses and then we passed the thrift store to grab a bite and then we went to the thrift store on the way home. I'm fairly certain the errands added about 10 miles to the drive.


  If you get audited, the IRS will be interested in seeing how many miles are personal miles as well as deductible miles. If you're not doing your own taxes, just log it as it happens and let your accountant figure it out. 

On the other hand, if you have to buy more tablecloths at the dollar store for the business, and you buy some other trinkets while you're there, get 2 receipts.  Driving to pick up business supplies is just as deductible as scouting for inventory.

----------


## Suzanimal

YAY! I just made another sale!! Pretty sweet one too. I profited 20.00 on that one item - after fees and cost of good. I'm not even sure I should consider cost of goods on that item because I wore it quite a bit. I do remember picking it up for 2.00 because it was a mega score.

Only 8 more to go to meet my goal this week.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

btw, suz-when you get really good, you might want to look into a shopify store so you can own your traffic (no sharing with ebay and no fees  ). https://www.shopify.com/  They have a free trial if yer interested. Since yer selling your own stuff, it would be especially good for you, IMO.

----------


## Suzanimal

> btw, suz-when you get really good, you might want to look into a shopify store so you can own your traffic (no sharing with ebay and no fees  ). https://www.shopify.com/  They have a free trial if yer interested. Since yer selling your own stuff, it would be especially good for you, IMO.


I've thought about that but I don't mind paying the 20% since Poshmark handles the shipping and complaints. I don't want to deal with that $#@!.


I was on the Poshmark reddit page earlier and a woman made an interesting complaint about something I've been doing. When a sale goes through, I've been making a comment and tagging the person who bought the item. For example, I'll say, "Thanks! Your (insert item here) will ship this afternoon." I thought it was considerate to thank people and let them know when their item was shipping and no one's complained but this woman was saying it pisses her off when people tag her because she doesn't want people to know what she's bought. I would do it privately but there is no private message on Posh.

So, should I keep doing this? I don't want to piss people off. Or maybe I should just make a comment on the item without tagging the person. If they go to the item page they'll see the comment but they won't get notified.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I've thought about that but I don't mind paying the 20% since Poshmark handles the shipping and complaints. I don't want to deal with that $#@!.
> 
> 
> I was on the Poshmark reddit page earlier and a woman made an interesting complaint about something I've been doing. When a sale goes through, I've been making a comment and tagging the person who bought the item. For example, I'll say, "Thanks! Your (insert item here) will ship this afternoon." I thought it was considerate to thank people and let them know when their item was shipping and no one's complained but this woman was saying it pisses her off when people tag her because she doesn't want people to know what she's bought. I would do it privately but there is no private message on Posh.
> 
> So, should I keep doing this? I don't want to piss people off. Or maybe I should just make a comment on the item without tagging the person. If they go to the item page they'll see the comment but they won't get notified.


IDK how Poshmark works...but if it's like ebay it's sufficient to thank the buyer when you rate them 5 stars, IMO. It's also good to put a thank you note and perhaps a small thank you trinket in the package when you mail it. 

ETA: Since Shopify offers a free trial, ya don't really have anything to lose in trying it out. Could definitely be worth it if you want to get traffic from google and other webbernet engines. (can't get that being on ebay, Posh, etc)

----------


## Suzanimal

I only got about half of my to-do list done last week and I only made three sales.  Listening to youtubers and reading comments, that's actually pretty good for one week. It takes most people a few weeks to make their first sale. It's a good thing it didn't take me that long because I would've lost interest.

I'm going to partially blame Mr A, my youngest son, and the swampy weather for my poor progress this week. 

This week is starting off pretty good, though. I just sold my old, used bikini. I have no business wearing a bikini anymore so I let it go. I have one item in someone's cart, too. I found that out when I was trying to lower the price and I got a notification that I couldn't because someone was trying to purchase the item. I hope she hurries up because I'm going to the post office in a bit and I'd like to drop it off.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I only got about half of my to-do list done last week and I only made three sales.  Listening to youtubers and reading comments, that's actually pretty good for one week. It takes most people a few weeks to make their first sale. It's a good thing it didn't take me that long because I would've lost interest.
> 
> I'm going to partially blame Mr A, my youngest son, and the swampy weather for my poor progress this week. 
> 
> This week is starting off pretty good, though. I just sold my old, used bikini. I have no business wearing a bikini anymore so I let it go. I have one item in someone's cart, too. I found that out when I was trying to lower the price and I got a notification that I couldn't because someone was trying to purchase the item. I hope she hurries up because I'm going to the post office in a bit and I'd like to drop it off.


Well, even super-sellers probably have slumps, so don't feel bad. You seem to know about your product, so you should be fine. Just keep learning moar about how to drive traffic to your store.  Maybe consider a shopify store or webbernet site when things pick up.

----------


## Carlybee

Ahem...I’m a bookkeeper. If you open a store and need help let me know. There are new sales tax nexus rules to consider if you end up going with Shopify, etc. 

I sold a bunch of stuff on ebay last year but they changed the format so I stopped.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Ahem...I’m a bookkeeper. If you open a store and need help let me know. There are new sales tax nexus rules to consider if you end up going with Shopify, etc. 
> 
> I sold a bunch of stuff on ebay last year but they changed the format so I stopped.


Hey, that's awesome! I may need your help later this year. I'm going to be getting a TESL certificate and begin teaching English to kids online within a few months. I'll pm ya if need comes up. ~hugs~

----------


## Carlybee

> Hey, that's awesome! I may need your help later this year. I'm going to be getting a TESL certificate and begin teaching English to kids online within a few months. I'll pm ya if need comes up. ~hugs~


Sounds good..keep your receipts. You can take a pic of them to electronically file. Track anything you’ve spent so far including your internet bills. You could begin with an Excel spreadsheet to track income and expenses to start out then see if you need something more comprehensive later.  I have one that can be customized to your needs.

----------


## Suzanimal

Well, this week is starting off pretty good. I've already had two sales and there's someone creating a big bundle as we speak. I hope she buys before I go to the post office. 

Of the orders that have been received, I've gotten five star ratings (the highest) and love notes from the buyers. Yay! 

My goal today is to get 50 items listed. The listing process is going slower than I thought. One thing this project has taught me is that I'm a really $#@!ty photographer.  I need to borrow my sons' phone mount for the tripod or cut back on the caffeine because I have shaky hands.

----------


## Suzanimal

My True Calling is picking up. So far today I've made almost 100.00 off a couple of sales.(after fees and cost of goods) Yay!!! I'm a little nervous about one sale for 65.00. The buyer just joined the app and has no info filled out on her profile. I can cancel the sale but I really want the .

I'm bummed I didn't order the phone thingy when I meant to. Now the storage on my phone is full and I can't list anymore today. I have a broke ass iphone 5c 8 gig. I guess I need to delete some pics of my kids, lol.

----------


## euphemia

You can’t store the pix on your computer hard drive?

----------


## Suzanimal

> You can’t store the pix on your computer hard drive?


I should probably learn how to do that. I want to be able to keep my personal photos separate from my listing photos and I'm sure I can create different folders but I'm not good with technology. I was thinking I could just load all the listing photos only onto the usb and that way I could keep them separate.  


I've already made two sales this AM!!! YAY!!! I noticed a huge increase in traffic since I got a hundred listings up. I've also been sharing like crazy.

----------


## euphemia

Hey, Suz, I do handmade greeting cards and gift tags.  If you think that is something you would be interested in, let me know.  I could put together some samples.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Sounds good..keep your receipts. You can take a pic of them to electronically file. Track anything you’ve spent so far including your internet bills. You could begin with an Excel spreadsheet to track income and expenses to start out then see if you need something more comprehensive later.  I have one that can be customized to your needs.


Query: should I keep my grocery receipts or is it enough to keep the C card bills?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Hey, Suz, I do handmade greeting cards and gift tags.  If you think that is something you would be interested in, let me know.  I could put together some samples.


I'll definitely keep that in mind. I'm actually thinking about getting someone to design something that can just be printed and I can just sign - or better yet, even have my siggy printed. I ended up having 7 orders today and on the way to the PO to mail them, I got 2 more for 9 total today. My True Calling seems to be taking off. Yay! 

I've noticed most of my orders are going to CA. I wonder why that is. Are things just that much more in CA that it's cheaper to buy used? Also, the postal lady gave me $#@! because I had duck taped my boxes. It was white tape so it didn't look bad but she said I had to use clear from now on.  Whatever...I'm gonna finish this roll of duck tape and just drop them in the box so I don't catch $#@!.

After the PO, I went sourcing. I found a cute as hell Plus sized shirt. It's chambray with a silver sequined collar. Not a brand I know BUT I pick for style over brand. I also found a Donald Trump tie new with tags. I paid 2.25 and it sold at Macy's for 60.00. My son said he might want it but he changed his mind when he saw that it wasn't a red MAGA tie.  He doesn't care about Donald Trump but he wants a MAGA tie to wear to his cousins wedding in October to be a troll because they are all big Dems. That's Mr A's side of the family. My folk prefer to remain unaffiliated. I also found a brand new pair of Dankso clogs, a pair of jeweled mules (I have the exact same pair and I feel like a gypsy when I wear them), several leather belts, and a gorgeous denim trench coat I might keep for myself. Each item was 2.25. I found a few other things to resell but those were the highlights. I can easily clear a minimum of 10.00 per item on everything I got - probably more. Definitely  more on the clogs. Those ugly ass things are expensive. I linked the exact ones I found.

----------


## Suzanimal

No sales yet but it's still early for my customers. Since most of my orders seem to be coming from the west coast for some reason, I'm shifting my work schedule to latter in the evening when the West Coast folks are home.

----------


## Suzanimal

> * Also, the postal lady gave me $#@! because I had duck taped my boxes. It was white tape so it didn't look bad but she said I had to use clear from now on.*  Whatever...I'm gonna finish this roll of duck tape and just drop them in the box so I don't catch $#@!.


Pro tip...this morning I had to ship out some orders and I decided I would just use the Priority Mail tape laying on the counter at the post office so didn't catch $#@! about my duck tape. I start chatting up the lady and asked about the tape and she gave me a whole roll of tape and told me I could order it for free on the web. So, there ya go. Free government packing tape.

----------


## angelatc

> Pro tip...this morning I had to ship out some orders and I decided I would just use the Priority Mail tape laying on the counter at the post office so didn't catch $#@! about my duck tape. I start chatting up the lady and asked about the tape and she gave me a whole roll of tape and told me I could order it for free on the web. So, there ya go. Free government packing tape.


She's mistaken.  You cannot order it via the web.  You have  to order it over the phone, and tell them you ship your own plain boxes via Priority.

----------


## angelatc

> Query: should I keep my grocery receipts or is it enough to keep the C card bills?


CC bills aren't itemized enough.

----------


## Suzanimal

> She's mistaken.  You cannot order it via the web.  You have  to order it over the phone, and tell them you ship your own plain boxes via Priority.


She gave me the item #106. She orders it for our post office and told me they can only order 25 rolls a month but she wasn't sure how many I could order. I ordered 3. 

https://store.usps.com/store/product...el-P_LABEL_106


From now on, all gifts in my house are going to be in priority mail boxes with pm tape, lol.

----------


## Suzanimal

I made a sale sittin' here goofin' off with you jokers. 

I'm not gonna lie. I've been busier than a one legged man in an ass kicking contest the past week and I pretty much slacked off all day. I've done a bit of sharing and steamed some inventory (muh friggin iron $#@! the bed) but I had a doctors appt this morning and those places exhaust me - not physically but mentally. UGH. I've got another one next week and then another the next week and then a dental cleaning but hopefully after all that, I'll be done with doctors for awhile.

----------


## angelatc

> She gave me the item #106. She orders it for our post office and told me they can only order 25 rolls a month but she wasn't sure how many I could order. I ordered 3. 
> 
> https://store.usps.com/store/product...el-P_LABEL_106
> 
> 
> From now on, all gifts in my house are going to be in priority mail boxes with pm tape, lol.


Those are labels, not tape.  Tape is 106A.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Those are labels, not tape.  Tape is 106A.


Well, hell. I'm getting a lot of labels. I'll give them a call tomorrow. Thanks for the head up. I guess she thought since she could order them online for the store that customers could too.

----------


## angelatc

> Well, hell. I'm getting a lot of labels. I'll give them a call tomorrow. Thanks for the head up. I guess she thought since she could order them online for the store that customers could too.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news.  

On the other hand, another trick?  If a flat rate box is the perfect size but you don't want to pay flat rate, you can put those labels (or anything else, really) over the words "Flat Rate" and just pay regular PM shipping.

A long time ago, we could order tape online.  By the case, even.  But I heard tales of people were wrapping all their gifts in priority mail supplies...  Then for about 10 years we couldn't get it at all unless we were super duper nice to the people at the counter.  In the past 2 years, they made it available again, but you have to call them.  And they only approve it if you state you're using plain packaging.    

But lots of people do indeed misuse the free Priority Supplies. Imagine that.   

I bought a replacement fan for my laptop.  It came First class in a plain Tyvek envelope, wrapped around a small flat rate pm box. Inside that box was a PM flat rate bubble envelope, and PM tape was holding the whole thing together.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I hate to be the bearer of bad news.  
> 
> On the other hand, another trick?  If a flat rate box is the perfect size but you don't want to pay flat rate, you can put those labels (or anything else, really) over the words "Flat Rate" and just pay regular PM shipping.
> 
> A long time ago, we could order tape online.  By the case, even.  But I heard tales of people were wrapping all their gifts in priority mail supplies...  Then for about 10 years we couldn't get it at all unless we were super duper nice to the people at the counter.  In the past 2 years, they made it available again, but you have to call them.  And they only approve it if you state you're using plain packaging.    
> 
> But lots of people do indeed misuse the free Priority Supplies. Imagine that.   
> 
> I bought a replacement fan for my laptop.  It came First class in a plain Tyvek envelope, wrapped around a small flat rate pm box. Inside that box was a PM flat rate bubble envelope, and PM tape was holding the whole thing together.


Poshmark handles the shipping and it's all Priority Mail. You don't have a choice. 

I ordered some of the International Document pouches to hold my shipping label. I don't think you're suppose to use them that way but they won't let you tape over the bar code and I don't want them to get wet.

----------


## angelatc

> Poshmark handles the shipping and it's all Priority Mail. You don't have a choice. 
> 
> I ordered some of the International Document pouches to hold my shipping label. I don't think you're suppose to use them that way but they won't let you tape over the bar code and I don't want them to get wet.


I use a label printer now but even back in my inkjet days I never had a problem with labels getting wet.  I tape over the name, but not the bar code, just in case though.  And putting a packing slip inside means that even if your label gets destroyed, the USPS can still get the package delivered.  But it will take weeks, if not months...

----------


## Carlybee

> Query: should I keep my grocery receipts or is it enough to keep the C card bills?


I would keep the actual receipts if you buy any work related items. You can take a picture of them and keep in a Dropbox or similar online folder.

----------


## Suzanimal

It's really bizarre how almost all my sales have gone to CA. I've had one go to NC and one to IA but the rest are all CA. Woke up to two sales this morning and they were both CA. It's really bugging be as to why. 

Is everything just so expensive out there that the secondhand stores suck or are so expensive that it's not worth it?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> It's really bizarre how almost all my sales have gone to CA. I've had one go to NC and one to IA but the rest are all CA. Woke up to two sales this morning and they were both CA. It's really bugging be as to why. 
> 
> Is everything just so expensive out there that the secondhand stores suck or are so expensive that it's not worth it?


CA people are just the weirdest people people in Murica, that's all. Tejanos are pretty weird too, but Calis have 'em beat.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Used socks, panties, hose and such...you'd make a fortune.
> 
> Blue pill pervs will fall all over themselves for that.


To that, I've heard there's people that pay good money for used panties.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> It's really bizarre how almost all my sales have gone to CA. I've had one go to NC and one to IA but the rest are all CA. Woke up to two sales this morning and they were both CA. It's really bugging be as to why. 
> 
> Is everything just so expensive out there that the secondhand stores suck or are so expensive that it's not worth it?


Sounds like you've just found an oil well in California.  Start pumping that oil.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> To that, I've heard there's people that pay good money for used panties.


I bet you have a "friend" who can help, don't you?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sounds like you've just found an oil well in California.  Start pumping that oil.


Oh, I am. I told my son and he said those are probably the only people dumb enough to buy my used clothes. 

I got my first 4 star rating. I've had all 5 star ratings and all but one left me love notes. This bitch gets a great deal on a handbag that was new with tags and I shipped it that afternoon and she has the nerve to take off a star and not tell me why. The girls on the Poshmark Reddit say some people just never leave 5 stars and some only leave 5 stars if you include a thank you gift. I ain't giving out thank you gifts. I'm honest in my listing, my prices are fair, my packages are pretty, and I ship fast. That's enough. I'm not Gottdam Santa Claus.

----------


## Suzanimal

Going sourcing as soon as I'm properly caffeinated. I'm going to look in the odds and ends section for small trinkets I can throw in as free gifts for large purchases. They have lots of bags of crap at my Goodwill. I talked to Mr A last night and he told me I should reconsider a gift if the person spends a certain amount. We'll see...

This week I pan on getting all my summer stuff listed. I also went through my handbag collection and pulled out a few more things to sell. I've got to get better about letting stuff go. I've collected vintage handbags since I was a teenager and they're taking over our house. I was excited to see one of my handbags sells for over 100.00 on Posh. That made my decision a lot easier. I picked that up a few years ago at Goodwill for 5.00. It looks brand new. I never carried it. I like it and it's amazing quality but it's just not my style. Some hipster girl will love it and I will love the 100 FRNS.

----------


## Suzanimal

I learned a valuable lesson today. Don't try to help dumb girls do math. The girl sent me an offer on an item which was a good offer but today is closet clear out which means if someone "likes" (hits the heart button) an item the seller can send them an offer and they get an extra 1.50 off shipping. I told her to hit the like button and I would send her the same offer she sent me and she would save another 1.50 off shipping. She doesn't get it. I'm at my wits end. I'm tempted to say, JUST HIT THE $#@!ING BUTTON!!!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I learned a valuable lesson today. Don't try to help dumb girls do math. The girl sent me an offer on an item which was a good offer but today is closet clear out which means if someone "likes" (hits the heart button) an item the seller can send them an offer and they get an extra 1.50 off shipping. I told her to hit the like button and I would send her the same offer she sent me and she would save another 1.50 off shipping. She doesn't get it. I'm at my wits end. I'm tempted to say, JUST HIT THE $#@!ING BUTTON!!!


You could make patience with dumb customers your #lifeskill for toady!

----------


## Suzanimal

> You could make patience with dumb customers your #lifeskill for toady!


I'm the first to admit I'm no math genius but damn...she still hasn't hit the $#@!ing button. o_O

I might just take her offer and be done with trying to help the dumb ass. My goal today was three sales and she would make me reach my goal. I've noticed my weekends are slow. My busiest days seem to be Tues, Weds, and Thursday. Most sellers say Sunday night is their busiest but it's crickets for me. I guess my California Customers are busy on Sunday nights.

----------


## angelatc

> I'm the first to admit I'm no math genius but damn...she still hasn't hit the $#@!ing button. o_O
> 
> I might just take her offer and be done with trying to help the dumb ass. My goal today was three sales and she would make me reach my goal. I've noticed my weekends are slow. My busiest days seem to be Tues, Weds, and Thursday. Most sellers say Sunday night is their busiest but it's crickets for me. I guess my California Customers are busy on Sunday nights.


It's a $1.50.  Take the offer.

----------


## Suzanimal

> It's a $1.50.  Take the offer.


I know but I figured she would like to save an extra 1.50 and it wasn't coming out of my pocket so it was a win/win. I gave her all night to figure out the math and accepted her offer this morning. Bless her heart...

----------


## Suzanimal

Seven items so far this week. Nothing big but it's picking up. I think I'm also going to reach my goal of becoming a Posh Ambassador by Monday. I just have to share my items 2000 more times. 

I had two low ballers yesterday and I'm glad I didn't accept the offers. One of the items sold for asking price just a few hours after the low offer and the other items were just listed yesterday and have generated a lot of interest. They're fall items so I think I'm going to let them sit a month before I entertain taking anything lower than list $. My list $ are very reasonable, btw. 

I went sourcing Tuesday night. I found some wooden flip flops and was tempted to buy them. They were only .50 and I'm kicking myself for being so cheap. I don't think they would sell but I've found having a few weird things in my closet helps drive people to see what else I have. I listed this really weird handbag. I bought it ages ago and never carried it because it's just too goofy so I decided to list it. Anyway, that dumb purse has gotten a lot of interest. People love it. I think people see stuff like that and wonder what else you have and it motivates them to take a looky-lou. I think the wooden flip flops would've generated that kind of attention, too. They had green velvet thongs and flowers painted on the wood and they were gigantic. Admittedly, my feet are on the smaller side but these looked liked I had on my dad's shoes - I bet they were a men's size 12. Why did I pass on gigantic wooden flip flops??? 

Anyway, I did find some nice plus size stuff and some NTW items. I found one Express NWT skirt in my size that I love. I'm not going to keep it unless I can find something to get rid of, though. I'm a skirt junkie. Speaking of skirts, I'm on the lookout for a midi (long) accordion pleat skirt. One for me and some to sell. I have a feeling they're going to be hot this fall and winter. I found one at Goodwill on Sunday but it wasn't on sale - it should be on sale Sunday and I plan on running up there and grabbing it. I'm imagining that skirt paired with a body skimming turtleneck sweater in the same color with a pair of heeled boots in the same color - preferably a nice sleek leather (all black would be the most versatile) with a statement coat or a plain coat and a statement bag.

Pro tip - when you wear a turtleneck, pull your hair back (low slung messy bun or ponytail or a Brigitte Bardot-ish half up do.) It elevates the look. If you have short hair, just pull back the sides. It creates the same effect. For jewelry, wear a pair of statement earrings and no necklace. A messy bun with face framing tendrils is my fav hairstyle to wear with a turtleneck. Plus, it's easy. When you wear your hair down with a t-neck, it creates too much bulk around your neck and throws off your proportions.

----------


## Suzanimal

Only three sales today. Nothing big. Apparently, the beginning of the month is slow. I'm trying some new listing/sharing strategies to see if they get me more exposure.
So weird, Poshers I watch on Youtube say the weekends are their busy times but mine are weekdays. No one seems to want to buy my crap from Fri night through Sunday. I wake up to a Monday sale and then they're pretty regular until Friday. I guess my clientele are busy looking hawt on the weekends.

Poshmark is social - people "follow" you and as a courtesy, I try to follow all my followers. Today, I'm following followers and one person's profile pic catches my eye. They are both NEEKID  doing a sexy pose. You can't actually see the naughty bits but damn...I just cracked up thinking about me and Mr A trying that, lol. 


Tip of the day - Shapewear is your friend. I don't care how skinny you are undergarments create lumps and bumps that mess with your look. I'm fairly thin and I wear shapewear every time I leave the house. I don't wear bras so these are my picks. BTW, I've tried expensive Spanx and the no names and these are the ones that hold up to everyday wear, are affordable and are comfortable. When you look at how good women in the 60's and before looked in their clothes, it's because they wore good shapewear. I do not recommend any girdle underwear. I've never tried a pair that don't roll and I'm not gonna wear uncomfortable undies.


Bali Lace-n-Smooth Cami - I wear this most days. It's not hot at all, btw.

Warners panties - these are truly the best. I usually buy variety packs of them at Sams but Kohls has them, too and right now they're cheaper there. Your clothes just glide over these babies. 


and for a onesie I like the

Flexees by Maidenform - They sell these babies at Walmart for around 18.00. I order them online for store pickup because they never have a small in stock in my store. It seems like they only stock XLs. I have a stockpile of these because my heart would break if they ever discontinued them.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Only three sales today. Nothing big. Apparently, the beginning of the month is slow. I'm trying some new listing/sharing strategies to see if they get me more exposure.
> So weird, Poshers I watch on Youtube say the weekends are their busy times but mine are weekdays. No one seems to want to buy my crap from Fri night through Sunday. I wake up to a Monday sale and then they're pretty regular until Friday. I guess my clientele are busy looking hawt on the weekends.
> 
> Poshmark is social - people "follow" you and as a courtesy, I try to follow all my followers. Today, I'm following followers and one person's profile pic catches my eye. They are both NEEKID  doing a sexy pose. You can't actually see the naughty bits but damn...I just cracked up thinking about me and Mr A trying that, lol. 
> 
> 
> Tip of the day - Shapewear is your friend. I don't care how skinny you are undergarments create lumps and bumps that mess with your look. I'm fairly thin and I wear shapewear every time I leave the house. I don't wear bras so these are my picks. BTW, I've tried expensive Spanx and the no names and these are the ones that hold up to everyday wear, are affordable and are comfortable. When you look at how good women in the 60's and before looked in their clothes, it's because they wore good shapewear. I do not recommend any girdle underwear. I've never tried a pair that don't roll and I'm not gonna wear uncomfortable undies.
> 
> 
> ...


Sage advice. When I get danke's addy, I'm going to order some of that stuff from you in chubby danke size and have it sent to him for Festivus as a gift.  LOLOLOL #happyfestivus

----------


## Suzanimal

I stayed up last night to share to all the west coast folks. No sales but I did wake up to a few offers and a nice love note. I countered the offers because they were a little low. I'm trying to squeeze a few more bucks out of their cheap asses.

A few things I've thought of to make my closet more successful...

1. Make Posh Ambassador. 

 I did that this morning. Some people say it doesn't make a difference but I think it does. The people who say that aren't PA's so I think they're talking out of their ass. I read where one girl said that when she made PA she was getting thousands of followers a day. That can't hurt. I also think the algorithm prefers PAs. I don't think it's as important as consistently listing new items and sharing BUT I think it does matter. And besides, it will lend an air of legitimacy to my closet.

2. Exposure on other platforms. 

Especially, Instagram and Youtube. The closets that fetch the highest prices for their items are active on one or both of those platforms. I'm going to start with Instagram because I hate the sound of my voice. Plus, I think styling is my strong suit. My personal wardrobe is heavily vintage and I'm good at styling those things in a way to make them look fresh and modern. If you think about it, all fashion is recycled. And, IMO, going vintage instead of buying the newer version is a way to stay on trend without looking like every other girl who just stepped out of a mall. Plus, the vintage version is much better quality and a lot cheaper. For example, I just picked up an orange polyester sleeveless mock neck that has an exposed zipper up the back from the 1960's. I plan on wearing that this week with a pair of  white ankle pants, gold sandals, and carrying my favorite structured vintage gold bag - it's woven metal and so friggin cool. Vintage is my strong suit because I've been doing it my whole life. I could never afford mall clothes growing up but I would go to the thrift store and find something similar that looked unique. Plus, I think a classic look with an odd accessory suits my personality.  

3. Branding.

I'm working on a logo. I'm thinking a wooden coat hanger with my initials in the middle and a bow tied at the base of the hook and making an identical hanger to hang my clothes from in my photos. I thought about going with a black hanger and a pink bow but I'm concerned the pink bow will clash with garments I'm displaying so I think I'm going to go with a black hanger with gold accents. I used my name as my closet name because I couldn't think of anything more creative and, at first, I thought I would change it later when I came up with something good but it's growing on me now.

This is similar to what I have in mind but imagine the hanger painted black and leaving the wooden bar across the bottom of the hanger and doing my monogram in gold wire in the center and putting a gold bow on it. I'm still not completely sold on having a bow. I think it would spice up the logo but I want the logo and hanger to be identical and it might detract from the garment.




Here is my net at three weeks. Not bad considering most of those items were things I've owned, worn, and tired of. Not to mention the fact that they were all originally purchased at a thrift store. I made 92.96 per week last month and I would like to get that number up to two hundred dollars per week this month but I will need to invest in more inventory or let go of some more of my own collection - that would make Mr A happy but we don't need him to get too happy.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Wish I could help with your logo, Suz. But modern Windows doesn't run Adobe CS3, which is the only version I own outright. I can't afford to upgrade ATM, and there aren't any good free vector programs that can compete with Illustrator.  Kurwa

----------


## Suzanimal

This week I'm going to concentrate on fixing my photos. I got some soft boxes but my pics are still shadowy and I don't know how to fix it. The wall behind the pics is beige but I may hang a white sheet from it to see if that helps. I would also like to find a black sheet to hang behind white items to make them pop. 

I also need to source more plus sized. I think the reason I'm not moving what I have is because I only have a few items in random sizes. 

I'm going to get someone to take some pics for my Instagram. I plan on wearing my orange/white combo to the doctor in the morning and I would ask him to take some pics but it might be weird to have outfit pics taken in the exam room. Heck, maybe people would find them interesting. At least it's not the gyno. Now _that_ would be weird. Seriously, it's a great outfit to wear to the dr because he can take my blood pressure easily (it's sleeveless) and because of the zipper down the back and the fact that I wear a cami, I can just take off my top so he can hook me up to the ekg and we can watch my heart defect make blips. I love my dr. He's very bashful and I find it amusing to shock him. You'd think a dr would be unshockable but when I asked him to look at my butt hole a few years ago he seemed downright flustered. I was like, don't tell me you've never seen a butt hole before.

----------


## euphemia

I'm so glad this is going well for you, Suz.  You sound very enthusiastic and happy.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Jamesiv1

I think "My True Calling" is cute.

----------


## Jamesiv1

"My True Calling" words tightened up a bit.

both in one image:

----------


## Suzanimal

Thank you, James. Those are super cute. Super cute is Poshmark lingo. Everything is super cute.




> Dream Job: Italy's Nutella maker seeks 60 taste testers - no experience necessary
> 
> If you love Nutella – and let's face it, few of us don't – the maker of the famed Italian chocolate and hazelnut spread has a potential job for you.
> 
> The Ferrerro company, which makes Nutella, Ferrero Rocher chocolates and other sweet treats, is looking for 60 "sensory judges" who will be paid for tasting its products.
> 
> https://www.11alive.com/article/news...source=twitter


Hmmm....I may have to rethink MTC.

----------


## Jamesiv1

You're welcome Suz. It's fun to see you getting into it.

Here's a different font. A little 'cuter' lol

----------


## Suzanimal

It needs to be super cute. A little cuter won't do for Posh gals.




> You're welcome Suz. It's fun to see you getting into it.
> 
> Here's a different font. A little 'cuter' lol

----------


## Jamesiv1

> It needs to be super cute. A little cuter won't do for Posh gals.


The hanger is hanging on the word true... That's super cute, eh?

lol

----------


## Mach

Here you go Suz, just remember to not just look at prices and minimum quantity required to order (Min. Order), but the shipping, that's where some of them try to really stick it to you. 

https://www.alibaba.com/trade/search...omens+clothing

There are also lots of sites out there that sell overstock, store returns etc. by the pallets, too.

You can just start researching and learning things for now and then take the leap when you _know_  you're actually getting a good deal.



Start with a place like this vvvv (Free Shipping!!)... although you won't be able to order samples

https://www.dhgate.com/wholesale/wom...U=#cs-014031-2

And remember....... Don't let your calling run you, you run your calling!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Here you go Suz, just remember to not just look at prices and minimum quantity required to order (Min. Order), but the shipping, that's where some of them try to really stick it to you. 
> 
> https://www.alibaba.com/trade/search...omens+clothing
> 
> There are also lots of sites out there that sell overstock, store returns etc. by the pallets, too.
> 
> You can just start researching and learning things for now and then take the leap when you _know_  you're actually getting a good deal.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll look into those. There are only a few Chinese Wholesale things I would stock because I own them and know they're pretty cool and actually decent quality. 

I have these exact shoes and they're perfect for my store. I would like to sell these.



And I've had this cheap necklace for over a year and wear it almost everyday and it still looks new. I wouldn't mind selling these, either. This necklace drives Mr A nuts because I put it on backwards half the time. I keep getting the lecture on how mirrors work. That kinda weirds me out, btw. Now I'm not sure which side of my head my parts on. 




As far as letting it run me, I have been but I imagine that once I get the hang of taking photos and listing, that will get better. I don't mind the sourcing, it's like a treasure hunt. I love browsing thrift stores. I always have. As a matter of fact, it's hard for me to shop at a normal store. There's no excitement. Plus, the thrift store always has one freaky customer or employee and I'm a freak magnet. I had one lady follow me around chatting with me about the clothes in my cart. I chatted with her. I'm not sure if she was slow or on drugs but she was entertaining. There's also a gay guy who works at my Goodwill who snaps at me. We chat, too. Mr A stopped in with me once and was like, WTF? How does this guy know my name and why is he snapping at us? lol 

Since becoming Posh Ambassador the other day I've noticed a huge spike in my followers and a lot more likes on my items. Only one small sale this weekend, though. Not surprising since weekends really are my slowest time.

----------


## Suzanimal

I found this skort a few weeks ago. I was gonna sell it but I think I love it. I wore it to dinner with the boys earlier. They wouldn't take my pic so I snapped one in the bathroom real quick. I was trying to get a better shot but some rude lady was banging on the door. Oh, and those shoes are Crocs high heels. I don't wanna hear anyone $#@! talking Crocs.

* I really should've had my top tucked in. It looked better tucked. The skort has a belt and it's creating a weird bulge. I didn't tuck it because Mr A told me that skort looked like a loin cloth and he picked on me about my top being tucked last time I wore it - he thought the more I covered the skort, the better. Why do I even listen to that man? He wears Crocs with socks, ffs.

----------


## Danke

> 



My True Calling...

----------


## Suzanimal

> My True Calling...


AND it has pockets.

----------


## Danke

> AND it has pockets.



For condoms?

----------


## Suzanimal

> For condoms?



I hate condoms.

----------


## Danke

> I hate condoms.



oh, then morning after pills?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> oh, then morning after pills?


 @Suzanimal , are y'all Catholics really allowed to use those things nao? #thetimesareachangin

----------


## Suzanimal

I had a weird ass customer today.

Here's how it goes...

She buys a pair of shoes from me and I comment

Thank you, I'll get these to the post office today

and she comments

what about payment...I want it refunded.

o_O

I canceled the order for the dumb ass. Now, I'm going to have to relist them and lose my likers.

----------


## Suzanimal

Another weirdo. She's nice and bought the top but she keeps chatting in the comments and saying "YIIIIIIPPPPPEEEE". I guess it's better than saying super cute. I saw a girl's closet today and all her listings started with Super Cute, lol. That needs to be her closet name.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Hey Suz, guess wut? I found a day job-ish sort of calling.  Not my true calling, but I think it will pay the bills until my true calling gets off the ground srsly. I'm going to start a blog.  I think it would be a good calling for me. I'm extremely opinionated, wise, and eloquent with the written word.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Hey Suz, guess wut? I found a day job-ish sort of calling.  Not my true calling, but I think it will pay the bills until my true calling gets off the ground srsly. I'm going to start a blog.  I think it would be a good calling for me. I'm extremely opinionated, wise, and eloquent with the written word.


You are. It may be Your True Calling. What kind of blog?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You are. It may be Your True Calling. What kind of blog?


It's going to be similar to Eric Peters' blog in that the emphasis is Voluntaryist politics and philosophy, but I'll also talk about other things I enjoy like music, art, religion, maybe some martial sports, etc. 

My 4th grade teacher predicted I would be a writer when I grew up, ya know. Who knew it would actually happen?

----------


## Suzanimal

> It's going to be similar to Eric Peters' blog in that the emphasis is Voluntaryist politics and philosophy, but I'll also talk about other things I enjoy like music, art, religion, maybe some martial sports, etc. 
> 
> My 4th grade teacher predicted I would be a writer when I grew up, ya know. Who knew it would actually happen?


Have a Russian word of the day, they're fun and I would tell the people who rung the Russian Singles site you know Danke and they might buy some ads.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Have a Russian word of the day, they're fun and I would tell the people who rung the Russian Singles site you know Danke and they might buy some ads.


OH! I forgot to mention-one of the other main things I want to do on my blog is explain why people in MSM and on the webbernets are wrong about various things they say.  I'll also take cues from stupid and ignorant $#@! regular people say IRL and on the webbernets that irks me. :/

----------


## Suzanimal

> OH! I forgot to mention-one of the other main things I want to do on my blog is explain why people in MSM and on the webbernets are wrong about various things they say.  I'll also take cues from stupid and ignorant $#@! regular people say IRL and on the webbernets that irks me. :/


So, basically what you do here for free.


Three sales yesterday and one so far today. I've been listing a lot today and I had to block another hanger on. Bitches be advertising their closets in the comments on my popular listings. How rude!Blocked and reported as spam.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *So, basically what you do here for free.*
> 
> 
> Three sales yesterday and one so far today. I've been listing a lot today and I had to block another hanger on. Bitches be advertising their closets in the comments on my popular listings. How rude!Blocked and reported as spam.


EXACTLY!  Write what you know, as they say. But of course I would add a great deal of value by making my posts much more lengthy and detailed than I do around here. I'll also prolly cite other sources more often when I criticize people.  #keepitclassyandprofessionalalaMurray

----------


## Suzanimal

Ugh, I just had my first case brought against me. The girl claimed the top is unwearable because there was a loose thread on the inside of the sleeve. I suspect it didn't fit her and since I provided measurements, she couldn't argue fit was the problem. I commented that I didn't mind it being returned. It was only an $8 sale and I'd rather not have the drama.

----------


## angelatc

> Ugh, I just had my first case brought against me. The girl claimed the top is unwearable because there was a loose thread on the inside of the sleeve. I suspect it didn't fit her and since I provided measurements, she couldn't argue fit was the problem. I commented that I didn't mind it being returned. It was only an $8 sale and I'd rather not have the drama.


Yeah, clothing and electronics are the worst things to sell online.  People these days know how to work the system.  You're lucky she didn't poke a hole in it and then claim it was damaged.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yeah, clothing and electronics are the worst things to sell online.  People these days know how to work the system.  You're lucky she didn't poke a hole in it and then claim it was damaged.


I've heard horror stories of people doing that and that's why I didn't fight it. I'll just snip the thread and relist it. I had a feeling it wasn't going to fit her because she asked a million questions about how much stretch the fabric had. I also stalked her Meet the Posher listing and saw she had issues with quite a few sellers. If I fought it and won (which I think I would have), she would've given me a bad rating and brought down my average. I don't have enough sales for a one star not to hurt me and even if I did, I probably wouldn't fight it. I want people to be happy with their purchase. From now on, I will check people's MTP listing if I suspect they're problematic. Lesson learned.

BTW, after I said I was fine with the return, she admitted it wasn't something that would be noticeable but she felt like a blouse that cost that much ($8.00!!!) should be better quality.  She provided a photo and it was where a seam ended. It wasn't coming apart it was just a loose thread that needed to be snipped.

----------


## angelatc

> I've heard horror stories of people doing that and that's why I didn't fight it. I'll just snip the thread and relist it. I had a feeling it wasn't going to fit her because she asked a million questions about how much stretch the fabric had. I also stalked her Meet the Posher listing and saw she had issues with quite a few sellers. If I fought it and won (which I think I would have), she would've given me a bad rating and brought down my average. I don't have enough sales for a one star not to hurt me and even if I did, I probably wouldn't fight it. I want people to be happy with their purchase. From now on, I will check people's MTP listing if I suspect they're problematic. Lesson learned.
> 
> BTW, after I said I was fine with the return, she admitted it wasn't something that would be noticeable but she felt like a blouse that cost that much ($8.00!!!) should be better quality.  She provided a photo and it was where a seam ended. It wasn't coming apart it was just a loose thread that needed to be snipped.


You've got the right attitude.  It's only $8 and you can sell it again.

----------


## Suzanimal

Busy morning.

I had a gyno appt and got my pap smeared and I've been photographing clothes the rest of the day - aside from RPF coffee breaks and a quick dip in the pool. 

I've made 2 sales today and I ended up making 5 over the weekend. Bizness is picking up. I have a crazy making me the same dumb offer on a handbag. She's been making the same offer for days. I keep countering and she lets it expire and remakes her lowball offer. I'm asking 80.00 for a really nice handbag. I pulled the comps and the same bag in worse shape sells for around 100. - eighty is a good deal. I have 30 likers on it and since it's more of a fall bag, I'm in no hurry to sell it. Anyway, this loon keeps sending me an offer for 40. I counter with 65 which really is the lowest I'll go and she waits for it to expire and sends me another 40.00 offer. I think she wants it to resell. I had one woman buy some jeans from me - they were a steal and I noticed she relisted them in her closet for three times what she paid. Good for her if she can get it. I couldn't get that price because my following isn't a big.

----------


## Suzanimal

Another case opened against me. These women...maybe this isn't my true calling.

This woman bought a pair of brand new sock booties from me. I got them on clearance at Target at the end of last winter and never wore them so I listed them and made my money back. Anyway, she says they smell like dirty feet. LOL, wat? I swear, I never wore these boots and my feet don't stink. Once again, I told Posh I would take them back. 

Edited to add:
She sent Poshmark a photo of the boots to prove they smell bad. Are these people retarded? No offense to retards.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Busy morning.
> 
> I had a gyno appt and got my pap smeared and I've been photographing clothes the rest of the day - aside from RPF coffee breaks and a quick dip in the pool. 
> 
> I've made 2 sales today and I ended up making 5 over the weekend. Bizness is picking up. I have a crazy making me the same dumb offer on a handbag. She's been making the same offer for days. I keep countering and she lets it expire and remakes her lowball offer. I'm asking 80.00 for a really nice handbag. I pulled the comps and the same bag in worse shape sells for around 100. - eighty is a good deal. I have 30 likers on it and since it's more of a fall bag, I'm in no hurry to sell it. Anyway, this loon keeps sending me an offer for 40. I counter with 65 which really is the lowest I'll go and she waits for it to expire and sends me another 40.00 offer. I think she wants it to resell. I had one woman buy some jeans from me - they were a steal and I noticed she relisted them in her closet for three times what she paid. Good for her if she can get it. I couldn't get that price because my following isn't a big.


300% markup, eh? Dang! Not bad. Very common on ebay, but IDK about Posh, so I wouldn't have expected it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> 300% markup, eh? Dang! Not bad. Very common on ebay, but IDK about Posh, so I wouldn't have expected it.


The jeans retail for 200.00 and I sold them to her for 20.00. They were like new, too. I only paid 2.00 for them. I wore them a few times but they were a little too big and kept sliding down on me. Now that I have more followers, I wouldn't accept such a low offer but I was just trying to get sales under my belt. She gave me a 5 star rating and a nice love note.

----------


## angelatc

> Another case opened against me. These women...maybe this isn't my true calling.
> 
> This woman bought a pair of brand new sock booties from me. I got them on clearance at Target at the end of last winter and never wore them so I listed them and made my money back. Anyway, she says they smell like dirty feet. LOL, wat? I swear, I never wore these boots and my feet don't stink. Once again, I told Posh I would take them back. 
> 
> Edited to add:
> She sent Poshmark a photo of the boots to prove they smell bad. Are these people retarded? No offense to retards.


Remember me saying I hated selling clothes?  This is why.

----------


## Danke

> Remember me saying I hated selling clothes?  This is why.



She never gets returns selling her dirty undies.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Another case opened against me. These women...maybe this isn't my true calling.
> 
> This woman bought a pair of brand new sock booties from me. I got them on clearance at Target at the end of last winter and never wore them so I listed them and made my money back. Anyway, she says they smell like dirty feet. LOL, wat? I swear, I never wore these boots and my feet don't stink. Once again, I told Posh I would take them back. 
> 
> Edited to add:
> She sent Poshmark a photo of the boots to prove they smell bad. Are these people retarded? No offense to retards.


You’ll need one of these for measuring...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> She never gets returns selling her dirty undies.


How did you gain this knowledge? You bought some? Now we learn danke's into women's clothing.... The Inner World Of Danke is a very strange and ghey place.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Remember me saying I hated selling clothes?  This is why.


These woman are nuts. I suspect some of them ask questions just to ask questions. All measurements are in the listing but they'll ask for more. For example, on pants and jeans I take the waist, rise and inseam and I'll have people ask me _what's the total length of the pants?_ Or, my favorite, _Will these fit me?_  Actually, that one makes me laugh. I also get, _does this have a smell?_ Everything has a smell.

Anyway, I think the boots didn't fit her. I always buy a 1/2 size larger in boots and these had a pointed toe and a heel so, if she bought her regular size, they didn't fit her. Since Posh doesn't accept returns for fit, people make $#@! up. I have to admit the photograph to prove they smelled was pretty funny. That's the mentality you're dealing with over there.

----------


## Suzanimal

> She never gets returns selling her dirty undies.


I haven't sold any yet. 




> You’ll need one of these for measuring...


I need that. I can put the nasal ranger seal on my items.




> How did you gain this knowledge? You bought some? Now we learn danke's into women's clothing.... The Inner World Of Danke is a very strange and ghey place.


Well, the strange is a given but not gay. Even Danke has places he won't go and I don't see him as the type to dabble in men's used underpants.

Mr A says he'd sell his if he thought there was a market for them. I had to laugh because his underwear are awful. I buy him the spandex boxer briefs so his chubby thighs don't get chaffed and he gets in the pool in them so they're all bleached out and stretched out - between the chlorine and leaving them in the sun to dry, they're wrecked. When we had our last party, I was mortified because my girlfriend noticed his disgusting underwear hanging on the drying rack. We're so used to seeing them there, we forget to hide them when company comes over.

----------


## angelatc

> I
> Mr A says he'd sell his if he thought there was a market for them.


Back when I used to hang around Usenet, one of my fellow eBay sellers sold used undies on eBay. (Now thats against their regulations.) On sort of a dare, she sold a paid of her husband's used boxers.  I can't duplicate the phrasing but she used a lot of gay words. Bear and hairy come to mind. Back then everything was auction, and I think she got almost $100.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Back when I used to hang around Usenet, one of my fellow eBay sellers sold used undies on eBay. (Now thats against their regulations.) On sort of a dare, she sold a paid of her husband's used boxers.  I can't duplicate the phrasing but she used a lot of gay words. Bear and hairy come to mind. Back then everything was auction, and I think she got almost $100.


Damn, a Ben for some gay boxers. Making me regret throwing away Mr A's Christmas underwear. He used to cut the grass in the damn things. They featured a glow in the dark fireplace on the ass. 


This week has been steady. Honestly, I've been busy with life and haven't worked too hard on it but I'm making at least a sale a day. I'm getting a ton of followers and likes. Activity in my closet is definitely picking up but I really have to fix pictures. I did some listings this week and most of them are blurry. I couldn't tell on my tiny phone screen but when I looked on the web...smdh.

I did some sourcing last night and found some nice BOC clogs and Clarks booties. Not my style but nice. I also found a NWT Loft blouse. It retailed for 60.00 - ugly polka dot, should sell fast, lol. I also found a few items for muhself. A vintage Neiman Marcus blouse, a vintage burgundy beaded handbag, a gorgeous tweed skirt but I might resell it because it's too big. I'm thinking about taking it in but I have a huge sewing pile right now and I dunno...

----------


## angelatc

> Damn, a Ben for some gay boxers. Making me regret throwing away Mr A's Christmas underwear. He used to cut the grass in the damn things. They featured a glow in the dark fireplace on the ass. 
> 
> 
> This week has been steady. Honestly, I've been busy with life and haven't worked too hard on it but I'm making at least a sale a day. I'm getting a ton of followers and likes. Activity in my closet is definitely picking up but I really have to fix pictures. I did some listings this week and most of them are blurry. I couldn't tell on my tiny phone screen but when I looked on the web...smdh.
> 
> I did some sourcing last night and found some nice BOC clogs and Clarks booties. Not my style but nice. I also found a NWT Loft blouse. It retailed for 60.00 - ugly polka dot, should sell fast, lol. I also found a few items for muhself. A vintage Neiman Marcus blouse, a vintage burgundy beaded handbag, a gorgeous tweed skirt but I might resell it because it's too big. I'm thinking about taking it in but I have a huge sewing pile right now and I dunno...


I was cleaning out my physical store, and still couldn't bear to send the designer stuff to Goodwill, so I have a pile of stuff here to list.  Men's though - I hate women's stuff.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I was cleaning out my physical store, and still couldn't bear to send the designer stuff to Goodwill, so I have a pile of stuff here to list.  Men's though - I hate women's stuff.


I've heard men's stuff does better on ebay than Posh. Stinks for me because I find all kinds of nice men's stuff. My youngest son will pick out a few pieces now and then but my oldest son and husband don't care how they look. It actually goes beyond not caring to actively trolling me with their outfits. I will show Mr A what I'm wearing and he will pick the same color shirt just to bug me and then he won't change. We look ridiculous when we go out matching. They also like to troll me with their tuxedo t shirts. SMDH...

My pics are pretty bad but nothing's having sex in the background. o_O

----------


## angelatc

What is that not having sex in the background?

----------


## Suzanimal

> What is that not having sex in the background?


Two lizards and I suspect they are having sex.

----------


## Suzanimal

I had a sale everyday last week but it felt slow. Maybe because I'm just getting faster at it or maybe it's because I didn't work very hard at it last week. Tuesday I was gone all day with Mr A. Mr Big Spender took me on a date day to the Food Show (free) and a Liquor tasting (free). The liquor tasting was hosted by United Distributors and a guy I've known since I was a teenager is a big wig in the company. Anyway, he was at the tasting and asked me if this was Mr Big Spender's version of date night. He loves to bust my husband's chops about being cheap, lol. I also met some of the big guys with Bacari and they talked me into doing shots of some spicy rum. That was not one of the best decisions I've ever made.


I went sourcing Sunday and found a bunch of new with tags stuff from Ann Taylor. I also found a really cute top for me - new with tags. It's red. It's hard for me to find a red that looks good on me and this is the right shade. Mr A said I could keep it if I got rid of 3 other cute tops. I also bought a Wonder Bra new with tags. It was a C cup but it looked pretty full of stuffing so I thought it would work but it didn't. I was so bummed. I thought my cup would run over but they were only half full.  On the bright side, I can sell it to a woman who doesn't even need a volumizer bra. *bitch* Back to the drawing board for me.

----------


## Suzanimal

I've BEEN BUSIER THAN A ONE LEGGED MAN IN AN ASS KICKIN' CONTEST!  Sorry about the yelling i was in the LIFESKILLS thread. Anyway, i"ve been doing very well. Since mid July (and with minimal effort) I've made almost 1000.00. Hell-to the-yeah!!! on top of that, I got a real jerb today and Mr A didn't object!!! I was sittin there drunk at his friend's bar (just opened a new location near our house) makin' friends with customers and his friend offered me a jerb. I took it. Poor Mr A didn't have time to object between shots of Knob Creek. Seriously, I left with a t-shirt and an apron. I'm the new waitress and I start tomorrow at 10am. 

I actually worked with this guy back in the the day and he used to say that I moved like I was on skates. He said I was one of the best waitresses he's ever worked with. I thought he was only saying that because I convinced the old man named Jerry at the bar to buy me a shot but when I told him I would like to work, he took me in the office and let me pick out my t-shirt. I went home with a baseball t-$#@! (I didn't like the girl shirts, they were like Hooters shirts and I don't have the hooters to make it work I can wear shorts though and I've still got nice legs for a lady [using that term very loosely] my age) and an apron. I'm so happy and proud of myself. I know it sounds lame but I love being a server waitress (I don't like the word server - too formal. I'm more of a y'all sit tight we're gonna have fun kinda waitress) and I'm good at it. Like, really good. Oddly, I hated bartending. IMO, the best recipe for making money is a knowledgeable guy on the bar and eye candy on the floor. Most regular bar customers are men and they like a guy they can talk guy stuff with  - I'm not being sexist. Trust me, I can talk guy $#@! with the best of them BUT I recognize that a lot of men don't like hearing a girl talking $#@! the way I do. I do it here and I do it with people who know me well but IRL, especially when it comes to making money, I know when not to make vag jokes - most of the time. Plus, I was promised the day off for my birthday club meeting(I have the same birthday as a few girls who work for Mr A and we formed a birthday club where he has to drive us to clubs and pay the tab) and my end of summer/ birthday party (my real birthday is September 29th but my party is on September 30th). Not many shopping days left.

I'm so happy - actually, it's weird. I'm ecstatic but also sad. I found out I'm going to be a great aunt again and the mother is the daughter of my crazy ass brother who recently passed. I feel like I have to be extra crazy ass so the kid knows him through me. He was the coolest guy in the world and I think of him every day. I know I call him crazy ass but it's a term of endearment. Imagine a trailer with pool, a tent to cover the Mercedes, a water tank (for the Apocalypse) and a bunch of PODs  storage buildings for his gun attachments ALL in the front yard of the trailer. o_O
 That was my brother. He was the (second - my dad was the first)  most true to himself person I've ever had the privilege of knowing. 

I'm not bragging but my one great niece says I'm the greatest great aunt and I'm her number one gurl. This one's gonna love me too and since her mom is named after me she or he has to love me the most. Gawd I hope it's a girl and she's named after me. My niece only has my middle name but the world needs more Suzanimals, IMO. I'm going to put in for it now before they pick a weird name that's spelled wrong. WTF's up with people giving their stupid names? I have a niece named Shea, like shea butter. I don't get it. 

Back to my true calling...my son made me a logo so I could brand muhself. Poor Mr A tried but he didn't listen to what I wanted and made some artsy $#@!. It was too complicated for the average Posher and it didn't have pink or sparkles in it. WTF? SMDH.. that man. Pink and black with gold sparkles is a winning color scheme but he did some black with yellow - no sparkles and no pink. I don't think he even worked too hard on it because he was done before I was finished showering. I paid him for his work in sexual favors and I think I paid too much for that half job. I gave him a whole job and I expected a whole job -slacker. Anyway, my son fixed it and it's okay - still needs more sparkle, though. I paid him with nanny's sweet tea. He doesn't' know the real recipe is two cups of sugar to a gallon. He thinks it's a 1/4 cup to a gallon because I don't like it too sweet like nanny makes it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

@Suzanimal ???

----------


## Danke

> @Suzanimal ???


Probably preparing for a lot of rain with that hurricane.


This is what got her back last time:




> Maybe a little dancing will entice her back.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Where's teh @Suzanimal ? This was gettin good!

----------


## euphemia

She got a job the end of August.  It’s an adjustment especially if she is still doing the online shop.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Where's teh @Suzanimal ? This was gettin good!





> She got a job the end of August.  It’s an adjustment especially if she is still doing the online shop.


This^^^. Working is taking up all my bullshitting time. Plus, I broke my laptop and went on vacation for two weeks.  

Poshmark people are crazy, btw. I had someone buy my jeans a few hours ago and just now asked me to model them before I send them. o_O Too late sucka. I dropped those bitches off at the PO on my way to work at the bar. They over scheduled tonight so I cut myself and sat around drinking with customers. There's one old man we'll call "Harold" who's a perv. I like him. Y'all probably won't believe this but people really like me at the bar. 

I'm enjoying the bar work and most days I enjoy the Poshmark but Mr A is getting grumpy about me not being at his beck and call. He still refuses to lean how to use the washer and dryer and he's actually regressed on the dishes. He used to at least get most of them to the kitchen, now he just leaves them and complains about the dirty dishes. They're all his. o_O

God is great, beer is good, people are crazy...

----------


## dannno

> Y'all probably won't believe this but people really like me at the bar.


Yep, tough to imagine o_0

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yep, tough to imagine o_0


I fit in well with pervy old men.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> This^^^. Working is taking up all my bullshitting time. Plus, I broke my laptop and went on vacation for two weeks.  
> 
> Poshmark people are crazy, btw. I had someone buy my jeans a few hours ago and just now asked me to model them before I send them. o_O Too late sucka. I dropped those bitches off at the PO on my way to work at the bar. They over scheduled tonight so I cut myself and sat around drinking with customers. There's one old man we'll call "Harold" who's a perv. I like him. Y'all probably won't believe this but people really like me at the bar. 
> 
> I'm enjoying the bar work and most days I enjoy the Poshmark but Mr A is getting grumpy about me not being at his beck and call. He still refuses to lean how to use the washer and dryer and he's actually regressed on the dishes. He used to at least get most of them to the kitchen, now he just leaves them and complains about the dirty dishes. They're all his. o_O
> 
> God is great, beer is good, people are crazy...


Kewl!  Sorry to hear bout the crazies and annoying bits, though. :P Sounds like you're doing a good job on your #lifeskills.   w00t! BUTSRSLY would approve.

----------


## Suzanimal

I noticed November sales were not good. I decided to go over my past sales to see what really sells fast and for good money. I'm not really talking brands here (of course popular brands go for more and faster) but I'm really just thinking about what kind of items. Anyway, I've noticed I do better with summer items and then I started thinking about why - why do summer items sell better. It finally dawned on me when my mom called and gave me her card number so I could order her some clothes she wanted. All the stores are having great sales on winter items leading up to Christmas. Unless something is really high end or unique, I can't compete with retailers. I think my summer items sell better because there really aren't any great summer sales until summer is almost over. 

My Posh Plan
1. Marking down and clearing out my winter items and from now on only buying winter items that are exceptionally unique and/or a luxury brand in excellent condition. 
2. Adding more accessories. Belts, handbags, and jewelry items sell well for me.
3. Concentrating on spring summer. I plan on shopping for those items now because spring break is right around the corner and I want to have all my spring/summer listed. In a lot of parts of the country the summer stuff isn't even on the racks yet so I think I can get the jump on retailers.

The bar is going fine. I cut back to three shifts a week. Honestly, I was getting a little annoyed with some of the drama. I'm too old for that crap. I don't want to hear about your baby daddy drama. I got enough drama with my babies daddy, lol.

----------


## Suzanimal

I just got a text from my crazy ass girlfriend (seriously, she makes me look sane) telling me she has a business opportunity for us but I have to take the day off (she told me to just call in sick) and I have to meet her at a bar in Atlanta for lunch to find out what it is. 

How much you wanna bet she just wants someone to go drinking with her? LOL, I wouldn't be the first time she called me for something "urgent" and when I got there, she had ordered a pitcher of Margaritas and wanted me to pay. She's a cheap ass, too.

----------


## Danke

> I just got a text from my crazy ass girlfriend (seriously, she makes me look sane) telling me she has a business opportunity for us but I have to take the day off (she told me to just call in sick) and I have to meet her at a bar in Atlanta for lunch to find out what it is. 
> 
> How much you wanna bet she just wants someone to go drinking with her? LOL, I wouldn't be the first time she called me for something "urgent" and when I got there, she had ordered a pitcher of Margaritas and wanted me to pay. She's a cheap ass, too.


What does she look like?

----------


## Suzanimal

> What does she look like?


Last photo in the RPF member pic thread. 

She ended up calling my boss to see if I could have the day off. He said he asked why and she gave him two minutes of gibberish, lol. She wanted me to go to Childrens Healthcare of Atlanta with her and buy gifts for poor kids. I do that every year but she wanted us to do it together and try to set up a meeting with the poor kid we bought the gifts for - WTF? Anyway, my boss didn't give me the day off and she went alone and texted me the play by play. Apparently, it takes 6 weeks to set up a meeting with the kid she was going to shop for and decided it was a scam so she just went up to the Walmart and donated a bunch of random toys. That woman ain't right but she's never boring. I'm still not sure how this was a business opportunity. 

Made 50.00 this morning on Poshmark and headed to the bar this morning to make muh tips. I plan on getting the hell outta there if it's not busy, though. I've got to run a few errands and come home and fix dinner. I'm trying not to eat at the bar because I've put on 15 lbs since I went on vacation in early October. I can only fit into one pair of jeans and I have to wash them everyday for work.

----------


## Suzanimal

Last night, Mr A asked for a sit down with me to talk. For a minute there, I thought he was going to give me my divorce because he was so serious but he was just tired and wanted to make sure I was listening. Anyway, the GM at the bar is quitting and the owners are going to ask me to take over as day manager. I'm not sure Mr A wants me to take the job because it will mean long hours. He said he wouldn't tell me yes or no but he told me that if I want to do it to ask for 30.00 an hour and be firm. He seems to think that's what they will pay me because they've discussed making me a part time manager before but now that the GM is leaving and they just fired another manager, my stock just went up.

What I think is weird is that they've been discussing all this with Mr A but no one's mentioned it to me. WTF? o_O

----------


## specsaregood

> What I think is weird is that they've been discussing all this with Mr A but no one's mentioned it to me. WTF? o_O


If they had asked you first, would you not have said that you needed to check with your husband first?

----------


## Suzanimal

> If they had asked you first, would you not have said that you needed to check with your husband first?


Of course but it seems like they would approach me about a job for me first. They're old friends of ours and they're closer to Mr A because they play golf with him regularly but still... Mr A knows it annoys me when other people make plans for me without consulting me first and apparently they've been talking about this for awhile. To be fair, one of the owners approached me right before I left for vacation in early October and told me he would like me to take on more responsibility but he hasn't mentioned it since and I sure as hell haven't brought it up. I like being able to just laugh at the dumb asses and walk off. If I go into management, the dumb asses quit being entertaining and become my problem.

----------


## specsaregood

> Of course but it seems like they would approach me about a job for me first. They're old friends of ours and they're closer to Mr A because they play golf with him regularly but still... Mr A knows it annoys me when other people make plans for me without consulting me first and apparently they've been talking about this for awhile. To be fair, one of the owners approached me right before I left for vacation in early October and told me he would like me to take on more responsibility but he hasn't mentioned it since and I sure as hell haven't brought it up. I like being able to just laugh at the dumb asses and walk off. If I go into management, the dumb asses quit being entertaining and become my problem.


But of course.  

Anyways:

----------


## Danke

> Last photo in the RPF member pic thread.


Link?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Of course but it seems like they would approach me about a job for me first. They're old friends of ours and they're closer to Mr A because they play golf with him regularly but still... Mr A knows it annoys me when other people make plans for me without consulting me first and apparently they've been talking about this for awhile. To be fair, one of the owners approached me right before I left for vacation in early October and told me he would like me to take on more responsibility but he hasn't mentioned it since and I sure as hell haven't brought it up. I like being able to just laugh at the dumb asses and walk off. If I go into management, the dumb asses quit being entertaining and become my problem.


You can still laugh at the dumbasses and walk off when you're in management.

----------


## oyarde

> Last night, Mr A asked for a sit down with me to talk. For a minute there, I thought he was going to give me my divorce because he was so serious but he was just tired and wanted to make sure I was listening. Anyway, the GM at the bar is quitting and the owners are going to ask me to take over as day manager. I'm not sure Mr A wants me to take the job because it will mean long hours. He said he wouldn't tell me yes or no but he told me that if I want to do it to ask for 30.00 an hour and be firm. He seems to think that's what they will pay me because they've discussed making me a part time manager before but now that the GM is leaving and they just fired another manager, my stock just went up.
> 
> What I think is weird is that they've been discussing all this with Mr A but no one's mentioned it to me. WTF? o_O


I routinely negotiate for Mrs O , but I see your point. I figured if I had to cook my own supper then she should be getting enough not to need any random  50.00 or 80.00 bucks from me for anything or otherwise I was getting ripped off . Maybe say you might be able to go as low as 33.00 ( thats 300.00 for 9 hours ) .

----------


## Suzanimal

Turn of events...

The GM decided to stay (he said the other job required too much travel - I think he was just trying to get more money.) but it scared the owners into having someone else trained and I will be a part time day manager. I negotiated 20.00 an hour plus I get to keep my bar shifts - 20.00 an hour plus tips. I think this is a better fit for me because I talked to Mr A on the way to work and he confessed that he didn't want me working full time outside the house. Plus, I like working the bar. It would kill my soul to be stuck sitting at the desk all day doing boring paperwork. I'll still have to do a little paperwork but not more than 30 minutes worth and that's about my attention span for that kind of thing.

----------


## angelatc

> Turn of events...
> 
> The GM decided to stay (he said the other job required too much travel - I think he was just trying to get more money.) but it scared the owners into having someone else trained and I will be a part time day manager. I negotiated 20.00 an hour plus I get to keep my bar shifts - 20.00 an hour plus tips. I think this is a better fit for me because I talked to Mr A on the way to work and he confessed that he didn't want me working full time outside the house. Plus, I like working the bar. It would kill my soul to be stuck sitting at the desk all day doing boring paperwork. I'll still have to do a little paperwork but not more than 30 minutes worth and that's about my attention span for that kind of thing.


That's so awesome! Congratulations on the promotion!!!

----------


## Suzanimal

> That's so awesome! Congratulations on the promotion!!!


Thank you. I wouldn't call it much of a promotion, lol. I'm just a bartender with keys and I only work 3 or 4 days a week.  Once Uncle Sam gets his cut it won't be that much money but this is how I feel right now.

----------


## Suzanimal

I think I just found the funniest listing on Poshmark. Size SEXY  and the creepy doll parts, lol!!!

_Vintage Acid Wash Going Out Jeans Size SEXY

Vintage Anchor Blue jeans.
How many times have you wished your butt was longer? Tchhh...shhh! No, don’t talk. 
These jeans can offer you that and so much more!
The rise on these is an impressive 13 1/2” (dayyyumm!). 
If your waist is 32” (or 36” if you’re brave) and the area from your crouch to your ankle monitor holder is approximately 30”, these may be the jeans for you!
Women’s? Men’s? I couldn’t call it. 

These are truly a piece of.....history.
HEY, if you have any questions, ask!_

----------


## Anti Federalist

I didn't need that...LOL

----------


## oyarde

Those jeans are ugly . look like the sweats Danke has where he spilled bleach on them from a crime scene , but the doll feet kind of make the ad .

----------


## euphemia

You can’t unsee that.

----------


## euphemia

On the other hand, doll parts are kind of trendy in the craft world.  I don’t think I will go that direction.  My brother used to bite the toes off all my dolls and pull their eyelashes out, and it’s part of the past I choose to let remain in the past.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Those jeans are ugly . look like the sweats Danke has where he spilled bleach on them from a crime scene , but the doll feet kind of make the ad .


I agree but that look is coming back in style. *gag*

----------


## Suzanimal

Dreading work today...

I got called a racist at work last week and today's the customer's day to come in. Backstory, there's a black man who comes in every Monday afternoon in the middle of the day and I chat with him every week. I actually thought he was really cool and enjoyed his company. Before Christmas, he found out that I collect toys for sick kids for Christmas and he brought in a huge bag of really nice things for me to take to the children's hospital so I went around the bar and gave him a hug. I guess he took that as a come on and asked me out - he knows I'm married, btw. I thanked him and reminded him I'm married but he's only gotten more aggressive. I was off over Christmas and he brought in a bunch of gifts for me and last Monday was the first time I saw him. I thanked him for the lovely gifts and sweet card and he started telling how much he loves me. I reminded him that I'm married and he decided that I won't date him because I'm racist. I told him that since I'm a racist it should be pretty easy for him to get over his crush on me but he says he can't forget about my hug. o_O  To top it off, he's married too!!! He showed me a photo of his wife and I'm pretty sure she could kick my ass. I hate it when people try to bully me. Now, I'm trying to think of something mean to do to him. 

Also, the cooks have decided that it's funny to see me get mad at the waitress and have taken to stirring the pot. The lazy ass waitress keeps stealing my garbage can rather than get one and put a bag in it herself. She also steals my cut fruit and towels. Yesterday, I went to the office to get my till and when I came through the kitchen they were all grinning and told me she went behind the bar and took my can. The bitch happened to walk in the kitchen and I told her to bring my $#@! back and if she touched it again, I'd cut off her $#@!ing hand. The cooks started laughing. Apparently, she steals their cans when she can't sneak by me but they can't get away with talking to her like that because they're guys and she whines that they're bullying her. I just don't get it. It takes less time to put a bag in a garbage can than it does to go behind the bar to steal one. She literally walks right by the empty cans and bags to get to the bar. o_O What the $#@! is wrong with people?

----------


## timosman

> What the $#@! is wrong with people?


Nothing. Everybody is simply trying to find out how much $#@! they can get away with. Think of it as a sport.

----------


## Schifference

You should keep your distance from that customer and hope he doesn't decide to pursue sexual assault charges for the uninvited hug.

----------


## Suzanimal

Went sourcing at the thrift store tonight and it smelled like cat spray. *ack* The only reason I stuck with it is because I was hitting the jackpot. I found a few Anthropologie sweaters. Personally, I hate Anthro. It's overpriced crap. Imagine a Walmart quality tacky sweater for 150.00. Other people love them, though and their resell value is high for certain brands. To wash the taste of that crap out of my mouth (Anthro), I also scored some sweet vintage pieces. If any were in my size, I would keep them but I'm bad about getting high on my own supply and need to cut it out.  

I bumped into some old ladies who also resell. They had a fake Louis Vuitton purse. They were bragging about it but I had already looked it over and knew it was fake. (It had vinyl straps, ffs.) I didn't tell them. 

My best find was a brand spanking new pair of Stuart Weitzman pumps. They are gorgeous but they're too big for me. When I got home, I checked them online and they retail for between 300-400. I couldn't believe they were still there on a rack that had already been picked over. I paid 2.25 for them. I'm hoping to sell them for 200. My sales are steady but I still haven't sold anything for more than presence sold my yard work Crocs for, lol.

----------


## Suzanimal

I am taking a break from drinking alcohol and I'm really getting $#@! done. It's shocking how much I can accomplish when I'm not half drunk or hungover. Plus, I think my liver could use the break.

Made lots of sales today - haggled a low baller up to a more reasonable price, listed a $#@!load of stuff, sent out some offers and had some takers. Got rid of a $#@!ing ugly handbag. Caught up my laundry, dishes, ate healthy...feeling good. 

Edited to add - And tomorrow, I'm going to go to work and tell that crazy ass Hooters girl to suck it.  She made a deal with another girl without consulting me - problem is, it affects (effects?) my schedule and cuts into my money. Oh, Hell No!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I am taking a break from drinking alcohol and I'm really getting $#@! done. It's shocking how much I can accomplish when I'm not half drunk or hungover. Plus, I think my liver could use the break.
> 
> Made lots of sales today - haggled a low baller up to a more reasonable price, listed a $#@!load of stuff, sent out some offers and had some takers. Got rid of a $#@!ing ugly handbag. Caught up my laundry, dishes, ate healthy...feeling good. 
> 
> Edited to add - And tomorrow, I'm going to go to work and tell that crazy ass Hooters girl to suck it.  *She made a deal with another girl without consulting me - problem is, it affects (effects?) my schedule and cuts into my money. Oh, Hell No!*


:O Sounds evil AF.   *TU NE CEDE MALIS, SED CONTRA AUDENTIOR ITO!* (it's my new fave Latin phrase-DO NOT GIVE IN TO EVIL, BUT PROCEED CONTINUALLY AGAINST IT)

----------


## Suzanimal

> :O Sounds evil AF.   *TU NE CEDE MALIS, SED CONTRA AUDENTIOR ITO!* (it's my new fave Latin phrase-DO NOT GIVE IN TO EVIL, BUT PROCEED CONTINUALLY AGAINST IT)


That sounds too deep for them. My daddy told me you have to talk to people like that in language they can understand. That was his way of saying, cuss 'em out.

----------


## Suzanimal

Day four of my sobriety.

I have a lot more energy sober and I'm trying very hard to stay focused and on task. When I start jumping from task to task, I've been self correcting. I also started putting my to-do list in order of importance and forcing myself to stick to it. I have a bad habit of making a list, getting distracted, and doing a bunch of menial $#@! that's not even on the list. Then, to make myself feel better, I'll add the stuff I wasn't suppose to do on the list so I have something to scratch off. Not anymore. Sober Suzanimal sticks to her list.

Since sticking to my list and keeping my eye on the ball, my Posh sales have soared. My *profits* for the past two days are around 200.00. Pretty sweet. My goal is to average 100.00 per day in profits on Posh and with my bar shifts, reach 200.00 per day in total earnings. Hopefully, I won't become indifferent to the plight of others with my new found wealth.

The only problem I'm having with sobriety is figuring out how to relax. I'm having trouble sleeping because my mind is racing and I can't get it to stay focused on resting for very long. I used to settle down with a cup of wine (I called it un_wine_ding) but that's not allowed when you go on the wagon. I'm thinking about taking up weed. My crazy ass aunt was hyper like I am and she swore that taking a few hits helped her.

----------


## Danke

> Day four of my sobriety.
> 
> I have a lot more energy sober and I'm trying very hard to stay focused and on task. When I start jumping from task to task, I've been self correcting. I also started putting my to-do list in order of importance and forcing myself to stick to it. I have a bad habit of making a list, getting distracted, and doing a bunch of menial $#@! that's not even on the list. Then, to make myself feel better, I'll add the stuff I wasn't suppose to do on the list so I have something to scratch off. Not anymore. Sober Suzanimal sticks to her list.
> 
> Since sticking to my list and keeping my eye on the ball, my Posh sales have soared. My *profits* for the past two days are around 200.00. Pretty sweet. My goal is to average 100.00 per day in profits on Posh and with my bar shifts, reach 200.00 per day in total earnings. Hopefully, I won't become indifferent to the plight of others with my new found wealth.
> 
> The only problem I'm having with sobriety is figuring out how to relax. I'm having trouble sleeping because my mind is racing and I can't get it to stay focused on resting for very long. I used to settle down with a cup of wine (I called it un_wine_ding) but that's not allowed when you go on the wagon. I'm thinking about taking up weed. My crazy ass aunt was hyper like I am and she swore that taking a few hits helped her.


Be sure to keep good records for tax time.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The only problem I'm having with sobriety is figuring out how to relax. I'm having trouble sleeping because my mind is racing and I can't get it to stay focused on resting for very long. I used to settle down with a cup of wine (I called it unwineding) but that's not allowed when you go on the wagon. *I'm thinking about taking up weed.* My crazy ass aunt was hyper like I am and she swore that taking a few hits helped her.


Ummm...you're doing "going on the wagon" wrong.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Ummm...you're doing "going on the wagon" wrong.


I was going on the booze wagon, not the weed wagon. I have lots of wagons.  I did accidentally fall off the booze wagon. When I was leaving work yesterday a regular had a shot lined up for me. Since he bought it for me, I felt like it would be rude not to drink it. I got right back on the wagon, though and declined the beer he offered me. 

Worked on my closet today and setting up a better photo area. I also prepped a lot of stuff for photos and pulled comps for inventory so I don't under price myself. 

I also brainstormed branding ideas and requested Posh change my username. My username was stupid and when Mr A saw my e-mail addy for Posh, he said that would be a great username so I'm going with that. Plus, it'll be easier to brand. 

As far as inventory goes...
I was watching Posh Youtubers and looking for things they were selling. I made the mistake of trying to emulate them and I wasn't really seeing the returns I wanted so I reevaluated and decided to stick with things that did well in my closet (summer/handbags/shoes). Well, I've re-reevaluated and decided to just pick stuff I like. I have great taste and I have to trust my instincts. So, with that in mind, I went sourcing Thursday and didn't pull comps in the store. I winged it on instinct. Today, I clean everything up and decide to pull comps and I did really well. I picked a belt that retails (currently being sold) for 178.00 - I'd never heard of the brand (we don't buy 178.00 belts, lol) but it felt like quality. Anyway, that exact belt sells for 60.00 on Posh. Not bad for a 2.25 investment. I also found a gorgeous coat that retailed (last season) for 600.00. I can't find it for resell. I found lesser versions from the same brand (mine has a real fur trimmed hood and those are faux fur trimmed) and they were sold on Posh for around 150.00 (retail 350.00). I'm thinking about listing mine for 300.00. I can always come down if it doesn't move. Mr A thinks I should keep it but I have a closet full of coats. I collect vintage coats and I love my vintage way more than I like that thing. I'd like 300.00 more.  The other things I got all had comps in the 30.00 range. Pretty good. That haul gave me confidence in my ability to spot quality. 

Pro Tip - If you see something in a thrift store with what looks like a stain, dab a little spit on it and see if it moves. If it does, it will probably come out. The aforementioned coat had some brown spatter on the front in the breast area and it came right out. 

Speaking of stain removal, here are my favorites. They're cheap as dirt and they work. BTW, I've tried all the expensive stuff with no success.
LA Awesome Laundry Booster ($1 Tree bootleg OxyClean )
Spray Laundry Stain removal from $1 Tree
Fels Naptha Laundry Bar Soap - I dampen the stain, rub the bar on it and let it sit for a few minutes. (It costs around a dollar or two and lasts years)


------

When I was at the thrift store I found a grab bag that had some glass fruit (eggplant and two pears) in it. I love glass fruit and decided to buy that bag of junk just for the fruit. Anyway, it also had a lot of shot glasses and one made me think of @oyarde. It's hilarious. It's a shot glass printed with Holstein cow marking and the feet on the glass are udders. It says _Indiana_ on the inside of the lip. I imagined oyarde sipping whiskey out of that thing. I wondered if Mrs O donated his cow shot glass.

The bag also had a gay pride shot glass. I think I'm going give that to someone for Christmas next year.

----------


## oyarde

> I was going on the booze wagon, not the weed wagon. I have lots of wagons.  I did accidentally fall off the booze wagon. When I was leaving work yesterday a regular had a shot lined up for me. Since he bought it for me, I felt like it would be rude not to drink it. I got right back on the wagon, though and declined the beer he offered me. 
> 
> Worked on my closet today and setting up a better photo area. I also prepped a lot of stuff for photos and pulled comps for inventory so I don't under price myself. 
> 
> I also brainstormed branding ideas and requested Posh change my username. My username was stupid and when Mr A saw my e-mail addy for Posh, he said that would be a great username so I'm going with that. Plus, it'll be easier to brand. 
> 
> As far as inventory goes...
> I was watching Posh Youtubers and looking for things they were selling. I made the mistake of trying to emulate them and I wasn't really seeing the returns I wanted so I reevaluated and decided to stick with things that did well in my closet (summer/handbags/shoes). Well, I've re-reevaluated and decided to just pick stuff I like. I have great taste and I have to trust my instincts. So, with that in mind, I went sourcing Thursday and didn't pull comps in the store. I winged it on instinct. Today, I clean everything up and decide to pull comps and I did really well. I picked a belt that retails (currently being sold) for 178.00 - I'd never heard of the brand (we don't buy 178.00 belts, lol) but it felt like quality. Anyway, that exact belt sells for 60.00 on Posh. Not bad for a 2.25 investment. I also found a gorgeous coat that retailed (last season) for 600.00. I can't find it for resell. I found lesser versions from the same brand (mine has a real fur trimmed hood and those are faux fur trimmed) and they were sold on Posh for around 150.00 (retail 350.00). I'm thinking about listing mine for 300.00. I can always come down if it doesn't move. Mr A thinks I should keep it but I have a closet full of coats. I collect vintage coats and I love my vintage way more than I like that thing. I'd like 300.00 more.  The other things I got all had comps in the 30.00 range. Pretty good. That haul gave me confidence in my ability to spot quality. 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a very fancy shot glass . I would sip from it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sounds like a very fancy shot glass . I would sip from it.


It's making me want to get back off the wagon.

----------


## oyarde

> It's making me want to get back off the wagon.


Yes it would . Then you could become a slacker again and loose your foothold on your empire of sales so tread warily .

----------


## Suzanimal

I've been working on my Posh room/office. 

I finally broke down and decided that I needed to paint the wall where I photograph. My pics really suck (somehow, they're actually worse than when I first started) and I need to up my photo game. While Mr A is painting, I'm organizing my storage.

Mr A helped me turn an old cart into a shipping area and I got a tape dispenser. I love that thing. You have no idea how much trouble I have with tape. I tried one of those hand held things but that was even worse for me. Mr A said I had it loaded wrong and fixed it but I still couldn't work it. My new one is a normal desktop dispenser with a shipping tape and regular tape dispenser. It also has a nifty pen/scissor bin.

----------


## angelatc

> I've been working on my Posh room/office. 
> 
> I finally broke down and decided that I needed to paint the wall where I photograph. My pics really suck (somehow, they're actually worse than when I first started) and I need to up my photo game. While Mr A is painting, I'm organizing my storage.
> 
> Mr A helped me turn an old cart into a shipping area and I got a tape dispenser. I love that thing. You have no idea how much trouble I have with tape. I tried one of those hand held things but that was even worse for me. Mr A said I had it loaded wrong and fixed it but I still couldn't work it. My new one is a normal desktop dispenser with a shipping tape and regular tape dispenser. It also has a nifty pen/scissor bin.


The best part of that is that your husband will not use it and leave it laying somewhere where you cannot find it when you need it.

----------


## Suzanimal

Made the mistake of taking my youngest son sourcing with me last night and look what he found. He loves them but would sell them for the right price @TheTexan

Also, hows my lighting? I've been working on it. First all my photos had a yellow cast and then they had a blue tint. o_O

----------


## TheTexan

> Made the mistake of taking my youngest son sourcing with me last night and look what he found. He loves them but would sell them for the right price @TheTexan
> 
> Also, hows my lighting? I've been working on it. First all my photos had a yellow cast and then they had a blue tint. o_O


Nice!  Was it made in America with American-sourced materials?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Nice!  Was it made in America with American-sourced materials?


Of course! The flag is right there on the lens. Where else would they make highest quality American Flag aviator sunglasses?

----------


## Danke

> Nice!  Was it made in America with American-sourced materials?



You looking for a second pair?

----------


## oyarde

> Made the mistake of taking my youngest son sourcing with me last night and look what he found. He loves them but would sell them for the right price @TheTexan
> 
> Also, hows my lighting? I've been working on it. First all my photos had a yellow cast and then they had a blue tint. o_O


Tell him I think I left those on a bar in Chattanooga in 1988 .

----------


## Suzanimal

WTF is wrong with people? Seriously, I'm pretty frugal but I'm not going to haggle over a 1.00. This crazy lady and I have been haggling over some shoes she wants and after my last counteroffer, she offers me a 1.00 less. I accepted because I'm not going to lose a sale over a 1.00 but damn... Oh, and the kicker is that she has a sign in her closet bitching about low ball offers (she originally low balled me) AND a offer chart. SMDH... those are always the cheap asses.

Oh, and I get down voted on Reddit for saying this but when people bitch about not getting 5 star ratings or love notes when the item was perfect, I tell them to ship promptly, make their packing look nice and write a friggin Thank You note. BTW, I upped my packaging game. I used my Staples ink rewards to buy some nicer gift wrap and I tie it up with black ribbon and use a blank white index card with a black Thank You sticker on one side and I write my note on the other. I pay 0 because I buy all my packaging supplies with my ink rewards. 



The proof is in the puddin'. My last few sales...





> Additional Comments:
> Wrapped absolutely beautiful and with a lovely note. It’s the little things!!!!





> Additional Comments:
> Amazing condition!’ THANK YOU!





> Additional Comments:
> Perfect. Just like new.❤️





> Additional Comments:
> Love my shoes. Perfect condition and very quick delivery. Thanks so much!!!





> Additional Comments:
> Beautiful tote  and gorgeous wrapping⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️!!!! Thanks ❤️

----------


## Suzanimal

> Tell him I think I left those on a bar in Chattanooga in 1988 .


I would have him send them back but I think he's getting attached to them. He's been going around the house wearing them and humming that song from Team America.

----------


## oyarde

> I would have him send them back but I think he's getting attached to them. He's been going around the house wearing them and humming that song from Team America.


I think they are in the right place . I had a pair that were like that too with Tie Die lenses , I lost them at a Judas Priest concert in Tacoma in '86 . He would have liked them .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I think they are in the right place . I had a pair that were like that too with Tie Die lenses , I lost them at a Judas Priest concert in Tacoma in '86 . He would have liked them .


Definitely. He's so proud I found him a nice black leather belt with a removable buckle so he could sport the Fender Guitar buckle (with a nudie girl riding a guitar) that his dad got him.

----------


## oyarde

> Definitely. He's so proud I found him a nice black leather belt with a removable buckle so he could sport the Fender Guitar buckle (with a nudie girl riding a guitar) that his dad got him.


I had a cool Fender shirt with a girl in a skirt looking up at a big worm smoking a hookah on a mushroom . I wore it a lot at a part time bartending job I had in the early 80's in a basement Ratskeller bar in West Germany . I bought it at a music store in Southern Indiana . He would have loved it .

----------


## Danke

The front end struts I ordered online didn't have no fancy Staples wrapping nor thank you note.  I'll probably down vote that merchant now.

----------


## oyarde

> The front end struts I ordered online didn't have no fancy Staples wrapping nor thank you note.  I'll probably down vote that merchant now.


Everything I get is gift wrapped  .

----------


## Danke

> Everything I get is gift wrapped  .


I have never bought beads online.

----------


## TheTexan

> You looking for a second pair?


It's always good to have a backup set in case the other backups get lost (or god forbid, stolen, probably by mexicans)

----------


## Suzanimal

> The front end struts I ordered online didn't have no fancy Staples wrapping nor thank you note.  I'll probably down vote that merchant now.


First off, they're not  down voted, they're just not doing enough to prompt buyers to go through a few more clicks and write something. 

You didn't get the fancy Staples wrapping paper because your cheap ass probably low balled him on the struts.

----------


## Danke

> First off, they're not  down voted, they're just not doing enough to prompt buyers to go through a few more clicks and write something. 
> 
> You didn't get the fancy Staples wrapping paper because your cheap ass probably low balled him on the struts.


True.  I am amazed how much Bezos has been saving me.  Just ordered more front struts for another vehicle.  $250 compared to $600 for the same struts at local auto parts stores.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Dreading work today...
> 
> I got called a racist at work last week and today's the customer's day to come in. Backstory, there's a black man who comes in every Monday afternoon in the middle of the day and I chat with him every week. I actually thought he was really cool and enjoyed his company. Before Christmas, he found out that I collect toys for sick kids for Christmas and he brought in a huge bag of really nice things for me to take to the children's hospital so I went around the bar and gave him a hug. I guess he took that as a come on and asked me out - he knows I'm married, btw. I thanked him and reminded him I'm married but he's only gotten more aggressive. I was off over Christmas and he brought in a bunch of gifts for me and last Monday was the first time I saw him. I thanked him for the lovely gifts and sweet card and he started telling how much he loves me. I reminded him that I'm married and he decided that I won't date him because I'm racist.

----------


## Danke

> Dreading work today...
> 
> I got called a racist at work last week and today's the customer's day to come in. Backstory, there's a black man who comes in every Monday afternoon in the middle of the day and I chat with him every week. I actually thought he was really cool and enjoyed his company. Before Christmas, he found out that I collect toys for sick kids for Christmas and he brought in a huge bag of really nice things for me to take to the children's hospital so I went around the bar and gave him a hug. I guess he took that as a come on and asked me out - he knows I'm married, btw. I thanked him and *reminded him I'm married* but he's only gotten more aggressive. I was off over Christmas and he brought in a bunch of gifts for me and last Monday was the first time I saw him. I thanked him for the lovely gifts and sweet card and he started telling how much he loves me. I reminded him that I'm married and he decided that I won't date him because I'm racist.


When has that stopped you before?  Sounds like your ARE racist.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The bag also had a gay pride shot glass. I think I'm going give that to someone for Christmas next year.


Pretty sure @Danke lost all his bar equipment in that hangar fire.

I bet he'd appreciate it.

----------


## oyarde

> excellent condition


Thank you.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Thank you.


I think I sold one of Danke's girlfriends some of my old whore shoes.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I think I sold one of Danke's girlfriends some of my old whore shoes.


Whore shoes?

----------


## specsaregood

> Whore shoes?


No just "whore shoes" but "old whore shoes"

----------


## Anti Federalist

> No just "whore shoes" but "old whore shoes"


Last "lot lizard" I saw was wearing these:

----------


## Danke

> No just "whore shoes" but "old whore shoes"


I buy all my gals the finest Chinese knockoffs money can buy (new).

----------

